# Waterford Beauty



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Tim s (Nov 9, 2020)

Beautiful bike. Tim S


----------



## olderthandirt (Nov 12, 2020)

wonderful bike and very well thought out and presented ! you have to admire everything about this bike !


----------

